# Natural v Medicated



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello  

I am brand new to IUI but not new to IVF so I am trying to become familiar with it all.

Just wondering, is natural as good success rates as medicated?

I have no known problems and I am pretty sure I ovulate even though I have never done tests.  I get ovulation pains half way through my cycle, lots of ewcm (sorry for tmi) at the same time and my clinic have said they do not think I have any issues with ovulation.  I have also had a hysto which showed my womb cavity is all clear and as it should be and the entrance to my tubes are also clear and as they should be.

After so much IVF disappointment, I just want to have the best possible chance and I am sick of seeing bfn on the hpts, so for me with what I have said, do you think non medicated is ok?

Thank you so much

Daisy


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello Daisy,

You'll see a lot of variance in reported success rates. I was told natural IUI has a success rate of about 12% and medicated about 15-20% per cycle. Medicated could give you 2-3 mature follicles (and hence eggs) to work with, hence the higher success rate. I started with IUI, but went straight to medicated since I felt that natural would not give me much of an advantage over well-timed BMS. However, my medicated cycle didn't work either, despite 2 mature follicles.

Good luck with your decision and I'm   it works for you!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Pyra  

My consultant has advised at least three tries at natural IUI before seeing him again to discuss the next step!  I just hate the thought of going through months of this for potentially nothing when I could be doing something better to improve my chances!  I know it's not necessarily for nothing because it can and does work but I suppose after three full IVF attempts I'm a bit sceptical!

It does sound really easy though!  Maybe after this, if no success my consultant might do medicated or maybe even IVF again!  

Lots of luck to you for the future, I hope you get that BFP very soon


----------

